Ask HN: What would you like to learn in your spare time? - amychong
======
endswapper
To paint well, to play as many instruments as I can, German, French, Italian,
Spanish, Portuguese, Chinese and Japanese...Greater compassion, greater
bliss...To do 10% of what Rodney Mullen can do on a skateboard.

------
Pishky
programming language calculus classical guitar cooking

